# Replacement for Fox Triad



## Brigham M (Feb 16, 2021)

I just bought an 09 Specialized Stumpjumper, while it’s an older bike it’s super clean, except the rear shock is completely blown, I’ve read reviews that the triad sucks, I need to find an easy replacement for $200 or less, I’m not sure what to find, but I need to be able to ride soon, I got the parts to fix my shock but if it doesn’t work then I don’t wanna keep trying to make it work I’ll just get a different one


----------

